# El Grande gone wild



## apple320 (Sep 2, 2010)

El Grande section, Bic ink refill cleaned out

I took the section and mounted a cleaned out Bic refill as a breather tube and this thing will fill right up to the top.  I will try to get a cap done up tomorrow and see how she all looks.
The section was sealed into the body and the sac sealed onto the nipple at the other end so it is a total sealed unit.












Chris


----------



## SDB777 (Sep 2, 2010)

Pretty awesome stuff your doing!!!




Scott (gonna be a beauty) B


----------



## lazylathe (Sep 2, 2010)

Looks really good!

Is it my eyes or is there a slight crack at the nib section?
Could just be the light?

Andrew


----------

